# Madone 4.5 - Rider Comments?



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm still in the process of making my way into the road bike scene. Based on www research and some in-store demo'ing I had narrowed my brand choices to Specialized, Felt, or Cervelo.

Then today I decided to stop in at a LBS closer to home during an errand run. The store rep showed me the '08 Madone 4.5 based on what I was looking for. I have to admit I liked the frame and although the gruppo is a 105/Ultegra mix the bike seemed quite nice without really riding it as I was in a hurry at the time. I'm going to go back and give it a spin for fit on a trainer (too snowy here). As this model is relatively new according to the store rep I am wondering if anyone here has had ridden one and can provide feedback on it.

I'm new to road bikes but have been mountain biking for 20+ years. I want a nicely specced roadie for fitness and long distance riding with intentions of racing. My plan is to get a bike asap and use it in a trainer (Kinetic Road Machine) to keep shape during winter then take out highway riding in the no-snow months.

TIA for reading and possibly responding.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 08 5.2, the bikes is unreal. Great frame - stiff, smooth, responsive. The Ultegra SL group is amazing as well, very crisp and exact shifting. I know you asked about the 4.5 which will be somewhat different. As far as testing on a trainer, you're wasting your time. I ride a trainer once a week and you cant begin to compare the feel to riding on the road. Wait till spring, test them all, and then you can make an educated decision.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a FYI, if you check the Trek website you'll find the specs for the 4.7 are almost the same, with the exception of a slightly better bar/ stem and Ultegra components on the 4.7. Same frame, fork and wheelset.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I spoke with a large bike shop in the Cleveland Ohio area and they think the 4.5 will be sold out by April due to high demand. Potential buyers who set their price range around $1300/1400 are bumping up to the 4.5 due to the great ride. The bike shop wasn't pushing one brand over the other since they had Specialized, C-dales, Litespeed. Other than the brakes, it is solid build both in specs and quality.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses.



08Madone5.2 said:


> ... As far as testing on a trainer, you're wasting your time. I ride a trainer once a week and you cant begin to compare the feel to riding on the road. Wait till spring, test them all, and then you can make an educated decision.


True. But the problem is waiting until spring in my area usually means the bike selection is next to none. Currently the LBS have only the one 4.5 in my size (58cm) and although he said more will come in they'll likely be eaten up.




PJ352 said:


> Just a FYI, if you check the Trek website you'll find the specs for the 4.7 are almost the same, with the exception of a slightly better bar/ stem and Ultegra components on the 4.7. Same frame, fork and wheelset.


Yes but there's a big price jump b/w the 4.5 and 4.7. For $100 more I could go from a 4.7 to a 5.1 which has the 'better' frame. But I read somewhere that the 5.1's are already discontinued (???). When I go back to the LBS I'll check and see if they have any 4.7s or 5.1s. If that's the case then I may consider the 4.5 vs. 5.1. The rep did show me one Madone that had the intergrated seatpost but I'm not sure which model it was although I new it was beyond my budget. I'm trying to keep my upper limit b/w $2500 ~ $3000 CDN, incl pedals and shoes.



acckids said:


> I spoke with a large bike shop in the Cleveland Ohio area and they think the 4.5 will be sold out by April due to high demand. ... .


The LBS rep here pretty much said the same thing. With the way our economy is right now in my city the general consumer rule is to "BUY UPON SIGHT" since it'll likely be gone the next day. On that note I think I'll be putting a deposit down on the 4.5 just to hold it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you decide on the 4.5 (or 4.7/ 5.1), let us know your riding impressions whe you're able. There are a lot of rider impressions of the upper end carbon frames, but litle or nothing on the lower end 5.1 and TCT carbon (4.5/ 4.7) Madones.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes I will PJ. Someone's gotta stand up for the 'little guys', right?


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

I just purchased my first road bike. I consider myself an avid mountain biker but road stupid. My primary mountain bike is a 36lbs Ellsworth Moment setup with 6" of coiled suspension front and back.

I decided on the Madone 4.5 because it met my criteria I worked out after talking to friends and a local bike shop. I wanted to spend less than $2,000. This is a bike I plan to use when the trails are too muddy to ride. I didn't need a race thoroughbred or want to spend as much as I do on my mountain biking passion.

I wanted a compact crankset and was hoping for an all carbon bike with at least Shimano 105 group.

Tried a Lemond Versailles and thought it "ok" Tried the Madone and loved it.

The Madone 4.5 was very comfortable and very stable. Just felt natural. the Lemond might have been quicker steering and maybe more responsive when standing, but the Trek felt more natural to me. 

I want a road bike which can be comfortable for multi hour rides, keep up with some group rides, and use to commute to work. All this without busting the bank.

I know this TCT "Madone" may not be a real OCLV Madone, but for me it fit my criteria very well and I am excited.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting, and congrats on the new bike!

If possible, when you get more time on the bike, pls post more about your impressions. I'm especially interested in the ride quality (looking for balanced - not too stiff/ jarring but not SO smooth that you're buffered from road feel).


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Thanks for posting, and congrats on the new bike!
> 
> If possible, when you get more time on the bike, pls post more about your impressions. I'm especially interested in the ride quality (looking for balanced - not too stiff/ jarring but not SO smooth that you're buffered from road feel).


Will do. I have only had it for a couple of days now. Did about 25 miles on it the first day and would have ridden longer but it was dark outside at the end. This bike is so comfortable.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations and use it well!! You will love it, it gets better with every single ride.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can anyone post ho much the 4.5 weighs??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

According to Trek customer support, the 4.7 weighs 17.5 - 18 lbs. Since the 4.5 shares the same frameset and wheels but uses 105 instead of Ultegra components, my guess is 18 - 18.5 lbs.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

I went back to the Trek LBS today to take a test ride on the 4.5 since it was a beautiful & balmy 10^C with no snow on the roads. To my dismay they sold the only 58cm they had within the two weeks I was there last. The rep couldn't give me a time frame on when new bikes would come in. So I made the long drive to my 'regular' LBS and test rode a 56cm Specialized Roubaix Comp. After a 30 minute ride which very much impressed me and a deal that couldn't be passed up I decided to buy it. It's too bad about the Trek situation and keeping with demand. Hopefully I'll still get a chance to take a spin on the Madone in the future.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It all worked out Tweaker, so congrats on the new bike! Enjoy! 
Thanks for the follow up as well.


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

Just got back from my first group ride with my 4.5. Did about 50 miles averaging 16mph. A few lengthy spots there we kept the speed to 23mph or so trading off up front.

I love this bike. It is so incredibly comfortable. My only gripe at all is the drops don't feel all that comfortable. I might switch out bars or move this one around.

I think this bike is exactly what I needed. I am a mountain biker who wanted a high quality road ride without breaking the bank. Full carbon frame and quality components for under $2,000. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tubadude said:


> Just got back from my first group ride with my 4.5. Did about 50 miles averaging 16mph. A few lengthy spots there we kept the speed to 23mph or so trading off up front.
> 
> I love this bike. It is so incredibly comfortable. My only gripe at all is the drops don't feel all that comfortable. I might switch out bars or move this one around.
> 
> I think this bike is exactly what I needed. I am a mountain biker who wanted a high quality road ride without breaking the bank. Full carbon frame and quality components for under $2,000. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Very positive impressions, I'd say. Glad the bike is working out for you, and thanks for posting some more feedback. Of all things, it's funny you mentioned the bars as being a possible negative. I love Bonty's VR bars - think they're one of the best on the market. But that's why choices are good. I'm sure you can find a bar that you like. You may be a more anatomic kind of rider, where I like the more classic bars. Anyway, great to hear your thoughts and many (thousands) of happy miles with your bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Tweaker said:


> I went back to the Trek LBS today to take a test ride on the 4.5 since it was a beautiful & balmy 10^C with no snow on the roads. To my dismay they sold the only 58cm they had within the two weeks I was there last. The rep couldn't give me a time frame on when new bikes would come in. So I made the long drive to my 'regular' LBS and test rode a 56cm Specialized Roubaix Comp. After a 30 minute ride which very much impressed me and a deal that couldn't be passed up I decided to buy it. It's too bad about the Trek situation and keeping with demand. Hopefully I'll still get a chance to take a spin on the Madone in the future.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


Tweaker - Don't do it! Don't take a Madone out for even a test ride! I say this only because I want you to enjoy your new ride. If you ever do take a spin on a new Madone... Don't say you weren't warned!!!


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Tubadude,

I'm interested in the 4.5 as my first road bike and am happy to hear that the ride isn't harsh and the handling is stable.

How is the overall stiffness of the frame? Does it feel like Trek have sacrificed too much stiffness for comfort? It would seem the answer is no from what 5/6 series owners say, but I'm interested to hear your input....


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

eff_dee said:


> Tubadude,
> 
> I'm interested in the 4.5 as my first road bike and am happy to hear that the ride isn't harsh and the handling is stable.
> 
> How is the overall stiffness of the frame? Does it feel like Trek have sacrificed too much stiffness for comfort? It would seem the answer is no from what 5/6 series owners say, but I'm interested to hear your input....


I really have no idea what a "stiff" road bike feels like. To me a "stiff" bike is my 36lbs Ellsworth Moment with a 20mm front axle hooked up to a 160mm travel fork with 35mm stanchions. Now THAT is a stiff front end.

To me ALL road bikes feel like a wet noodle compared to what I am used to riding offroad.

I have somewhere over 500 miles on the bike now. Today added another 50 and still think I have a hella nice bike on the road. I swapped the Bontrager Race wheels out for some Dura-Ace/Open-Pro ones. The new wheels are much lighter and now no worries of losing one of the Race's 20 spokes and folding a wheel under my 210lbs. 32 spokes for me.

Loving the 4.5 Madone.

Here I am today










Here are my two favorite toys in the man shed.










Rocky goodness


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

tubadude,

glad to hear you're getting on well with the bike. What would you say are the weak points of the 4.5 up until this point, besides the brakes, which others have pointed out??

Post some pics with the new wheels!!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

tubadude said:


> ...
> 
> Loving the 4.5 Madone.
> 
> Here I am today


I think I would like riding huffy with square wheels through that countryside! Pennsylvania? That is an amazing rock and rail wall! Beautiful! Where is that if you don't mind me asking (you can PM if you want).

Glad you love the Trek, I would never find time to post if I could ride those roads everyday.

zac


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

eff_dee said:


> tubadude,
> 
> glad to hear you're getting on well with the bike. What would you say are the weak points of the 4.5 up until this point, besides the brakes, which others have pointed out??
> 
> Post some pics with the new wheels!!


The wheels are nothing special. I got them for sale from Performance Bike for $300. 



The only weakness I found in the bike so far are the brakes pads. I replaced them and now they work perfect. I don't care for the drop in the drop bars, but part of that is me being new to road biking. It really is preference more so than a weakness.

The bike really is more than I ever expected out of a road bike.


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

zac said:


> I think I would like riding huffy with square wheels through that countryside! Pennsylvania? That is an amazing rock and rail wall! Beautiful! Where is that if you don't mind me asking (you can PM if you want).
> 
> Glad you love the Trek, I would never find time to post if I could ride those roads everyday.
> 
> zac


It really was a beautiful ride. Most of it was just as scenic. We started in Marshall, VA. Here is the motionbased GPS info.

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5287583#

We did end up on a couple of gravel roads near the end of the ride so our average speed went down a bit. Most of the ride we averaged in the mid 16s or so through the ups and downs of the rolling hills.

The rocky goodness pic was from Gambrill State Park near Frederick, MD. Frederick has some of the best riding anywhere if you are into super technical, rocky, east coast stuff.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

tubadude said:


> It really was a beautiful ride. Most of it was just as scenic. We started in Marshall, VA. Here is the motionbased GPS info.
> 
> http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5287583#
> 
> ...


Thanks, the picture is spectacular. But that wall (I am a bit of a stone wall aficionado) is unique. I have never seen one like it. Would love to know the story on it. It looks modern, but who knows. Of course I live in New England the stone wall capitol of the US. 

Glad you are enjoying your 4.5 and your rides.

I'll tell you, I have done some MTB, not nothing scared me more than the single track I have done in Colorado....holy 200' cliffs batman


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

zac said:


> Thanks, the picture is spectacular. But that wall (I am a bit of a stone wall aficionado) is unique. I have never seen one like it. Would love to know the story on it. It looks modern, but who knows. Of course I live in New England the stone wall capitol of the US.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your 4.5 and your rides.
> 
> I'll tell you, I have done some MTB, not nothing scared me more than the single track I have done in Colorado....holy 200' cliffs batman


Seems like most of the ride had stone walls. They were almost all dry stacked of various ages. Some looked to be 50-100 years or more old while others were indeed more modern. I think I "might" have seen one wall with mortar.

Very few places along the route did not have spectacular fencing of some type. Here is a stretch of road without fences on either side.


----------



## BobHatcher (Jan 23, 2008)

> Tweaker - Don't do it! Don't take a Madone out for even a test ride! I say this only because I want you to enjoy your new ride. If you ever do take a spin on a new Madone... Don't say you weren't warned!!!


Is the Madone that much better than the Roubaix Elite? I'm trying to decide between the two and although I preferred the Madone 4.5 a bit more, the Roubaix Elite was a pretty sweet ride and has me questioning the price difference.


----------

